# DiseÑo de alu con dos registros en el simulador proteus



## hamlet100 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hola a todos soy estudiante y necesito que alguien me pueda colaborar. Necesito diseÑar una alu con 2 registros en el simulador proteus. Alguien que me pueda colaborar le agradeceria. Les envio el esquema del circuito que te tengo que hacer. No pude asistir a la explicacion por eso es que estoy tan perdido.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 19, 2011)

Hola hamlet100

Te recomiendo que con tus compañeros que sí asistieron a la explicación consigas más datos del diseño que pretendes hacer.
Esto es porque faltan datos de ese diseño:
Qué (y cómo) hacen los 74LS194 ?.
El 7493 para qué se utiliza ?. 
En qué o cómo se mostraría el resultado de la operación del ALU 74LS181 ?
Qué dispositivos de entrada se utilizarían ?.
En fin consigue todo lo referente al diseño. 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## BKAR (Nov 19, 2011)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Te recomiendo que con tus compañeros que sí asistieron a la explicación consigas más datos del diseño que pretendes hacer



cierto, ademas de lo poco entendible que dibuja tu profe...
y Mr.Carlos donde dice 74ls181?


----------

